# Liza Jane for adoption



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

[attachment=43098:Liza_Jane1.jpg]

This sweet girl is from the same puppymill as KCee. They could even be related. I am not sure why the mill surrendered this particular one but I am grateful for any our group gets a chance to save. 

Here is the bio from her foster mom. I am also getting a 2 yr. old male tomorrow. He is not from a puppymill but it is still a sad case. I will put his info in another thread.

Hi everyone, my name is Liza Jane, I am a five year old Maltese " breeder" dog and here is my true story.

Breeder dogs are just what the word states..........we are dogs kept solely for the purpose of reproducing and having puppies for our owners to sell. Up until four months ago I was kept in a small wire cage......never being held, never being bathed, never hearing laughter, music, kind words, or felt I was loved. I actually ate my own waste in order to keep my cage clean for my babies. Once I quit producing litters, I was turned into a veterinarian clinic to be euthanized as I was of no value to my owners any longer. 
The veterinarian that took me in contacted Paws And Claws Rescue in hopes they had an open spot in a foster home for me. She always contacts Paws And Claws as it breaks her heart to have to put one of us down. 
Into my life came my now foster momma, Grandma Gretchen. When she saw me, her eyes filled with tears and she gently scooped me into her arms and brought me home. I had never been in a home before and it was wonderful. At first I only walked in circles because after five years of confinement I did not know how to walk in a straight line. I continued to eat my own poop and she did not even yell at me. She had to shave me to the bare skin because my coat was gray and matted so badly none of it could be saved. Under my coat my skin had sores all over and she cried again knowing I was hurting so badly and I never made a peep.
She put me on prednisone to clear up my sores and fed me good food...........she even let me sleep in bed with her. She has several small dogs in her home waiting for the perfect home and she never rushes anyone out. I love it here........................I have learned my new name.........I honestly never had a name before except on my papers and of course, no one called me by name. My face is still stained but because of my other skin problems (they are over now) I was unable to start on Angle's Eyes which will take away the stains on my face. The Angels Eyes will not take away the stains that are already there, but my new hair will grow in totally white. Angel's Eyes is a bit expensive and will cost my new momma about 20.00 per month............I also need professional grooming every six to eight weeks........please consider this. I have come a million miles........I am totally housebroken if taken out on a regular schedule.........you have to come with me and not look at me when I tee tee or do my big job...........I will make you so very happy............I never growl, never ask for anything, really.........only want a warm bed, good food and a momma that will love me to death.
If you might consider adopting me...............or want more information concerning me........please contact Kim at [email protected] as she is the coordinator for our group down here in Arkansas...............I have been spayed, brought up to dates on all my shots and am heartworm neg. I am a healthy little girl looking for a stay at home momma............well she does not have to stay at home all the time as I am more than willing to sleep on the sofa and wait for her return.............Please consider adopting me.............my foster momma says someone that adopts me will be so very happy. Sincerely Liza Jane


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl. Her story brought tears to my eyes. You so rock for helping these fluffies. You are really an angel!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I sure hope she finds her forever home. She looks like such a sweet girl. What a heart-warming story. :crying:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:crying: 


:smmadder: I HATE PUPPY MILLS!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

These stories just break my heart every time I read them. Thank goodness for rescue and the love and care these babies get there.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cute little girl, I hope she finds here new home soon. Her foster mom did a great job on her bio.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662727


> :crying:
> 
> 
> :smmadder: I HATE PUPPY MILLS![/B]


I do too. I can't understand how the law allows them. Bless you for all you do to help these babies. Liza Jane is beautiful, God love her. May she get a forever home real soon.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh why do I come and read in this section. :bysmilie: :crying 2: :bysmilie: :crying 2:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I hope she gets a good forever home real soon. :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh how very VERY sad. I feel soooo sorry for that little baby. how can people be so cruel? haw can they?

I WISH so much for little liza jane, that she finds a wonderful and loving family for a future life.

:wub: she is so cute and looks like a little sweetheart.*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:bysmilie: How heartbreaking.

She looks like such a sweetheart. I hope she finds a worthy home real soon.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

She is beautiful!! wish i could adop her!!

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 4 2008, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664325


> :bysmilie: How heartbreaking.
> 
> She looks like such a sweetheart. I hope she finds a worthy home real soon.[/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is beautiful, I pray she finds her forever home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sweet Liza Jane. Precious wonderful baby. She will find a forever home as there are so many caring people out there.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl Liza Jane is. I hope that someone adopts her soon. :tender: I wish i could get another one right now.  I just don't understand how anyone could do that to a living breathing creature.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a gorgeous little girl. I sure hope someone snaps her up.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 2 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662739


> What a cute little girl, I hope she finds here new home soon. Her foster mom did a great job on her bio.[/B]


Yes, Gretchen is a wonderful story teller and an equally wonderful foster mom. Right now, Liza Jane is staying at my house. Gretchen is going to Texas to visit her grandaughter for a week for I volunteered to dog sit Liza. 

Hopefully she can get her forever home soon.


----------

